# 22.5 WSM vs UDS



## tank (Dec 13, 2011)

Alright I have done some research and pretty much know the pros and cons of each.  I have some extra money and am looking to upgrade to one of these.  I am leaning toward getting the 22.5 inch wsm but building a uds would save me money.  Is this saved money worth it or just spend the extra money and go with the wsm.  Basically if you had a choice which route would you go with and why?  Just trying to make up my mind.  Thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 13, 2011)

Boy are you opening up a can of worms here. The WSM guys will say the WSM is best & the UDS guys will swear by the UDS. You can probably make 2 or 3 really nice UDS units for what one WSM will cost. That being said, I have a WSM & love it.


----------



## tank (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah I do not want to open a can just get some opinions.  As for the WSM if taken apart can you transport it in a car lets say a cavalier or a mazda 5?  I do not own a truck and if I wanted to transport one of these I do not think I could take the uds but wanted to see if I could transport the wsm?


----------



## doc pain (Dec 13, 2011)

I transport my WSM in a truck, So transporting the WSM in a small car like would probably be a challenge but I think it could be done. If you did break the WSM down into the three main parts you run the risk of getting your car pretty dirty unless you have three big blankets to wrap the parts in, especially the bottom. The middle portion will most likely be the hardest as the top and bottom and racks may fit in the trunk. Good luck if you do go for it. 

ANDY


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 13, 2011)

I haul mine in a pickup too. Not sure you'd wanna put one on some leather seats!

The 18.5 would probably be easier to transport in a car. But after you use it for a while it may make a mess in your car.


----------



## tank (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks.  If I did break it down for a car trip I would wrap it in contractor bags.  I am just trying to figure out all the pros and cons before making a final decision.  So if it would be possible to fit it in my trunk and backseat of my car then that is a plus for the WSM.

On another note how do UDS users keep it from destroying their concrete in the winter time?  I see the WSM has legs and a heat shield which should protect concrete.  Just another thought that came to mind.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 13, 2011)

Here is the answer you are seeking.. 
 

http://bbq.setzler.net/2011/09/06/how-to-build-a-mini-wsm/

  Craig

I had a much funnier answer that prolly would have got people whing tho.

  Hahahahahahha

  Craig


----------



## papagreer (Dec 13, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Here is the answer you are seeking..
> 
> 
> http://bbq.setzler.net/2011/09/06/how-to-build-a-mini-wsm/
> ...


Thats a pretty cool little build he made. Thanks for the link. 

Chris


----------



## papagreer (Dec 13, 2011)

Tank said:


> Thanks.  If I did break it down for a car trip I would wrap it in contractor bags.  I am just trying to figure out all the pros and cons before making a final decision.  So if it would be possible to fit it in my trunk and backseat of my car then that is a plus for the WSM.
> 
> On another note how do UDS users keep it from destroying their concrete in the winter time?  I see the WSM has legs and a heat shield which should protect concrete.  Just another thought that came to mind.




A lot of guys put them on wheels. I think either way you will have a pretty killer smoker. I think if it was me, id build  a UDS and then take the savings and get a bunch of nice cuts of meat and break her in right. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Chris

--You could always made a UDS in sections to make it portable...just a thought.


----------



## tank (Dec 13, 2011)

That is pretty cool but I need something that I can put a whole rack of ribs on or a whole brisket.  Right now I have to cut everything and when I upgrade I want something large.
 


fpnmf said:


> Here is the answer you are seeking..
> 
> 
> http://bbq.setzler.net/2011/09/06/how-to-build-a-mini-wsm/
> ...


----------



## tank (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah that is a thought.  I was thinking of wheels but was wandering if they would melt?  I am really not sure.  Keep the thoughts coming.
 


papagreer said:


> A lot of guys put them on wheels. I think either way you will have a pretty killer smoker. I think if it was me, id build  a UDS and then take the savings and get a bunch of nice cuts of meat and break her in right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wvhillbilly (Dec 15, 2011)

i say wsm, just sayin....


----------



## cody6262 (Dec 19, 2011)

To me the idea of building something and smoking on it is a lot more intriguing. Plus from everything I've read the UDS are great for smoking and vertually everyone has a WSM.


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have made dozens of UDS smokers and have never cooked on a WSM so my opinion will be jaded.  I love them.  But I love to BBQ and would cook in a cardboard box if that was all I had.  I think more importantly is that you learn how to use your equipment and use it well


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 19, 2011)

Both are great smokers... I do not have the tools to make a UDS and have been a very happy 22.5" WSM owner for several years now. One other thing to note on the WSM's is that since they have a door on the side you can re-load them in mid smoke without having to pull all the meat out. But both smokers usually run so efficiently that it is very seldom you have to re-load them.


----------



## sprky (Dec 19, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I haul mine in a pickup too. Not sure you'd wanna put one on some leather seats!
> 
> The 18.5 would probably be easier to transport in a car. But after you use it for a while it may make a mess in your car.


Al's right!  I built a wood box to store and transport my 18" WSM in the camper due to messes. I got in big trouble with the wife when it tipped over in camper and got stuff all over the bead
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Hence the reason I built the box.


----------



## sprky (Dec 19, 2011)

Tank said:


> I need something that I can put a whole rack of ribs on or a whole brisket.  Right now I have to cut everything and when I upgrade I want something large.


I have the 18" WSM and I have smoked whole packers on it. I just carry a tape measure and make sure it will fit. Granted alot of times it is a tight fit. I also have done whole racks of ribs. I use a rib rack and bend it between the first and last slot in a U shape works good. Most of the time I'll cut my ribs and use the rack, as I'm going to cut them up anyways when they are done.


----------

